# Tester un G4 d'occase avant acquisition



## FRCK (10 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir.
Je suis sur le point d'acheter un G4 d'occase qui présente ces caractéristiques :

 powermac g4 quicksilver 

Processeur 800MHz

Mac osx tiger 10.4.11

256 de ram EXTENSIBLE

40 giga de disk EXTENSIBLE

usb

firewire

graveur dvd

En très bon état  : 180 euros avec copie du système.

Quelles seraient selon vous les opérations de base à faire pour vérifier s'il n'y a pas une grosse entourloupe là-dessous, avant de l'embarquer ?
Hormis l'allumage, la mise en veille, le redémarrage, quoi vérifier rapidement ?
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Invité (10 Mars 2010)

La cote de Mac2Sell est de 80&#8364;
Ils sont toujours sous-évalués, mais ça donne une idée ! 

Le problème critique de cette série c'est l'alim. Ca coûte en gros la moitié du prix que tu veux payer.
Pour qu'il soit correct (ce Mac) il faut compter 1Go de Ram  (un DD plus gros serait un plus aussi). Bref, je mettrais la moitié du prix, pas plus !


----------



## iMacounet (11 Mars 2010)

Je suis de l'avis de Invité, 180 euros pour une machine de cet âge, c'est bien trop cher, négocie mais pas plus de 100 euros pour cette machine.

Encore si c'etait un G4 MDD bi pro 1,25 Ghz oui.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mars 2010)

comme on présume que c'est un vendeur honnête
( on va dire ca , quoique vu le prix demandé on sent le vendeur soit naif soit... le requin)

il y aura

- facture
- trace ou facture d'envoi en SAV

- jeu complet de cd-dvd d'install ( gris)
qui contient  l'Apple Hardware Test 
qui testera ...le materiel
faire le complet

--------
si le mec refuse de faire le test ou fournir ces éléments  tu te casses

perso à ce prix là je passe mon chemin ,  beaucoup trop cher pour une machine obsolete
(bonne mais obsolète)


----------



## Pamoi (11 Mars 2010)

Dire que je vends mes eMacs @ 1,4 Ghz, nettoyés, testés, réinstallés à 100/120 euro !!! 
Va falloir que je me remette à la page


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Mars 2010)

Oui mais les eMac c'est un peu laid surtout pour le transport, pas autant que le tournesol il est vrai.    

Plus sérieusement c'est vrai que c'est cher pour un G4 800 Mhz qui n'a que 256 Mo de RAM, 512 est le strict minimum. Pour le disque dur par contre ce n'est pas un problème. Les mini disque usb 2 de 500 Go externe fonctionne à merveille et sont très portatifs. Par contre ils utilisent les deux ports USB.    

une copie des cd d'install par contre c'est zéro puisque les originaux devraient normalement t'être donnés gratuitement puisque livrés à l'origine avec la machine. S'ils sont perdus ou illisibles c'est qu'il n'a pas du en prendre bien soin ce qui laisse imaginer l'état du portable.    

Bref 180 euros c'est bien trop cher.


----------



## FRCK (11 Mars 2010)

bonjour et merci à tous pour vos réponses enrichissantes.
Avant de vous lire, j'ai fait baisser le prix à 140 euros.
En réponse à vesoulnumero41, comme ce n'est qu'un G4, les cd d'install d'origine ne peuvent concerner que OS X 10.1 voire 10.2 non ?
je ne peux donc exiger les diques d'origine pour Tiger que le vendeur peut utiliser sur d'autres machines (il en a plusieurs à vendre)
Je n'avais pas pensé à l'apple hardware test à joindre à la copie et à faire chez le gus avant contrat. Bien vu.  
Pour la mémoire et le dd interne, de toute manière, je vais recycler les miens de mon ancien G4 (alim morte), à savoir :
2 X 512 de PC 133 et deux dd de 40 en sauvegarde et un de 160Go
idem pour le lecteur graveur (du grain à moudre aïe)

Dîtes-moi monsieur Pamoi, où peut-on voir vos Imac, Quelle taille ont leurs écrans ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Mars 2010)

Il te dois au moins les cd d'install originaux même si la version est moins récentes. Les copies ne valent rien, c'est du gratuit mais surement pas un argument de vente pour justifier un tel prix.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mars 2010)

FRCK a dit:


> bonjour et merci à tous pour vos réponses enrichissantes.
> Avant de vous lire, j'ai fait baisser le prix à 140 euros.
> En réponse à vesoulnumero41, comme ce n'est qu'un G4, les cd d'install d'origine ne peuvent concerner que OS X 10.1 voire 10.2 non ?


ca ne change rien
il faut les cd gris
point barre

une vente sans est incomplete

leur absence est un mauvais signe
au minimum  de négligence , mauvais entretien du mac
 à plus douteux ( pas le proprio réel , rogatons récuperés ou rafistolés de divers manieres)


> je ne peux donc exiger les diques d'origine pour Tiger que le vendeur peut utiliser sur d'autres machines (il en a plusieurs à vendre)


c'est exactement l'inverse!

tu DOIS exiger les originaux y compris de tiger
car justement le vendeur ne peut PAS installer un même OS sur divers machines à vendre
(pas le droit, et en ce cas vendeur ET acheteur sont en infraction)


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Mars 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> ca ne change rien
> il faut les cd gris
> point barre
> 
> ...



Et sinon tu n'as pas l'impression de rabâcher une nième fois ce qu'on lui a dit ? Tu pourrais aussi lui redire que c'est vendu trop cher, parce que je crois que tu as oublié de le dire, à moins que tu ais malencontreusement lu nos messages.


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Mars 2010)




----------



## pascalformac (11 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5419865 a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon tu n'as pas l'impression de rabâcher une nième fois ce qu'on lui a dit ? Tu pourrais aussi lui redire que c'est vendu trop cher, parce que je crois que tu as oublié de le dire, à moins que tu ais malencontreusement lu nos messages.


j'avais surtout l'impression que c'est un fil de discussion
( si ca ne l'est pas te gene pas pour prévenir sur un éventuel  monopole d'opinion)

Dans un fil de discussion il y a plusieurs intervenants
 et concernant une aide des avis concordants  sont très utiles
Ce n'est pas du rabachage ce sont deux avis concordants


tiens à propos 
est ce qu'on a insisté sur le prix proposé?


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Mars 2010)




----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Mars 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> est ce qu'on a insisté sur le prix proposé?



Non justement j'attendais ton avis...


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Mars 2010)

Oui pascalformac a toujours des avis très éclairés, même si ce n'est pas une lumière comme le disait BacKat


----------



## FRCK (11 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir
je crois que pascalformac a raison.
ça sens un peu le coup fourré, le gars accepte mes 140 euros et me dit à ce soir, direct ! genre ultra pressé.
Sinon, comment tester efficacement l'alimentation (talon d'achille) d'un G4.
Autant que je m'en souvienne, l'AppleHarwareTest ne renseigne en rien là-dessus ?


----------



## pascalformac (12 Mars 2010)

FRCK a dit:


> Bonsoir
> je crois que pascalformac a raison.


 mais t'es ouf

t'as oublié [Vezøul]Numerø41
son ego va en prendre un coup





> ça sens un peu le coup fourré, le gars accepte mes 140 euros et me dit à ce soir, direct ! genre ultra pressé.


ca c'est encore un très mauvais signe
le coup du _" ch suis pressé , je remballe , il vous reste 10 secondes pour acheter "_ est un grand classique pour fourguer 



> Sinon, comment tester efficacement l'alimentation (talon d'achille) d'un G4.
> Autant que je m'en souvienne, l'AppleHarwareTest ne renseigne en rien là-dessus ?


il  faut  faire divers tests avancés detaillés dans le manuel des SAV ( qu'on trouve sur le web si on fouine) 
le point important: ces tests exigent d'ouvrir la bête pour acceder à la partie logic board  et d'avoir des outils testeurs


autrement dit c'est pas en test  avant achat

--
et comme " cette affaire" n'en semble pas une ....


Sindanárië a dit:


> Oui pascalformac a toujours des avis très éclairés, même si ce n'est pas une lumière comme le disait BacKat


heureusement que  tu es là!
( pour  tenir la chandelle)


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Mars 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> mais t'es ouf
> 
> t'as oublié [Vezøul]Numerø41
> son ego va en prendre un coup



Non t'inquiètes pas mon égo est tellement démesuré  que je ne daigne même pas lire les réponses des autres. A mes yeux seuls mes dires ont lieu d'être.    



FRCK a dit:


> Bonsoir
> je crois que pascalformac a raison.
> ça sens un peu le coup fourré, le gars accepte mes 140 euros et me dit à ce soir, direct ! genre ultra pressé.



ça c'est encore un très mauvais signe
le coup du _" ch suis pressé , je remballe , il vous reste 10 secondes pour acheter "_ est un grand classique pour fourguer 



FRCK a dit:


> Sinon, comment tester efficacement l'alimentation (talon d'Achille) d'un G4.
> Autant que je m'en souvienne, l'AppleHarwareTest ne renseigne en rien là-dessus ?



il  faut  faire divers tests avancés détaillés dans le manuel des SAV ( qu'on trouve sur le web si on fouine) 
le point important: ces tests exigent d'ouvrir la bête pour accéder à la partie logic board  et d'avoir des outils testeurs


autrement dit c'est pas en test  avant achat


----------



## jerG (12 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5419765 a dit:
			
		

> Les mini disque usb 2 de 500 Go externe fonctionne à merveille et sont très portatifs. Par contre ils utilisent les deux ports USB.



Oui, mais un G4 800 ne possède que des ports USB1, donc ça va ramer... Pour avoir essayer diverses carte PCI avec contrôleur USB2, on obtient pas les performances d'un vrai port USB2. Pour ce genre de Mac, seul le Firewire est intéressant en externe.

Sinon, d'accord avec l'ensemble des commentaires : 180  pour ce genre de machine, c'est trop...


----------



## pascalformac (12 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5420479 a dit:
			
		

> Non t'inquiètes pas


oh mais je suis pas du tout inquiet concernant ton ego, mais alors pas du tout du tout


le truc préoccupant c'est la "mauvaise affaire" qui semble de plus en plus se profiler  avec cette offre d'imac d'occaze
Alors sauf si FRCK est prêt à payer plus cher que la cote + prendre un risque avec ce "pressé"
qu'il passe à autre chose
bon si c'est pour recuperer des pieces détachées pour monter sur d'autres imacs  800 c'est autre chose 
( mais ca reste cher et risqué)


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Mars 2010)

Mon iBook G4 est plus récent que celui qu'il a en vu et possède effectivement de l'usb 2.0 mais je sais que des ibook g4 800 possèdent eux aussi deux ports USB 2 et non USB 1. A voir donc car je ne me souvient pas exactement quand, dans la gamme Apple, ils ont supprimé les USB1 pour du 2.    

Sinon le firewire même 400 est bien meilleur à mes yeux pour les périphériques "lourds" (disques externes, graveurs externes...) mais question portatif c'est moins bon.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Mars 2010)

l'usb2 est apparu sur les power mac G5
( tous les power mac G4 sont  en USB1)

concernant les autres macs ca varie


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Mars 2010)

'tain c'est un quick silver. Laisse tombé c'est carrément une arnaque.


----------



## ben206stras (12 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5420524 a dit:
			
		

> 'tain c'est un quick silver. Laisse tombé c'est carrément une arnaque.



Oui, il s'agit d'un quick-silver, et non pas d'un tournesol !!!

Donc la cote de mac2sell est bien proche de la réalité.


----------



## FRCK (13 Mars 2010)

Bonjour.
Petit rectificatif Pascalformac, ll ne s'agit pas d'un Imac mais d'un Powermac G4,
dont j'ai laissé tombé l'annonce (pour info, cela venait de "leboncoin" ou il y a beaucoup plus de choses que sur macgeneration ou macbidouille mais pensant avoir affaire à des novices, certains exagèrent sans doute un peu).
En effet le vendeur trouve que je chipotte trop.
Je lui ai donc demandé s'il avait aussi les cd gris de Tiger, qu'il vend 50 euros en plus.
Donc bye-bye.
Je vais poursuivre mes recherches ailleurs.
Merci en tout cas à tous d'avoir pas mal éclairé ma lanterne.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Mars 2010)

FRCK a dit:


> Je lui ai donc demandé s'il avait aussi les cd gris de Tiger, qu'il vend 50 euros en plus.



Tu as eu raison, les CD gris ne se vendent pas, ils se donnent avec la machine d'origine. C'est un arnaqueur complet.


----------



## Pamoi (15 Mars 2010)

FRCK a dit:


> En effet le vendeur trouve que je chipotte trop.
> Je lui ai donc demandé s'il avait aussi les cd gris de Tiger, qu'il vend 50 euros en plus.
> Donc bye-bye.
> Je vais poursuivre mes recherches ailleurs.



Faut pas hésiter à chipoter. Si le vendeur est correct, il garde son calme. 



			
				[Vezøul]Numerø41;5423288 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as eu raison, les CD gris ne se vendent pas, ils se donnent avec la machine d'origine. C'est un arnaqueur complet.



Effectivement, le "vendeur" pousse un peu, là  

Cela étant, concernant les CD ou DVD originaux attachés à la machine, il arrive 9 fois sur 10 qu'ils ne soient pas présents (concernant surtout les machines anciennes, G3 et G4) et je pense que ça n'est pas une raison pour refuser l'achat si l'affaire est correcte. Avis personnel, pas taper sur la tête


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mars 2010)

9 fois sur 10 ca me parait beaucoup
mais plus la machine est ancienne plus le risque "d'égarement des cd" est grand
 ( demenagements ou proprios successifs , ou autre classique recup de matosse d'entreprise qui a mal rangé les cd gris)


----------



## drs (15 Mars 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> 9 fois sur 10 ca me parait beaucoup
> mais plus la machine est ancienne plus le risque "d'égarement des cd" est grand
> ( demenagements ou proprios successifs , ou autre classique recup de matosse d'entreprise qui a mal rangé les cd gris)



Je suis d'accord. Je pense qu'il ne faut pas systématiquement crier à l'arnaque si les cd gris ne sont pas livrés. Pour ma part, j'ai un ibook G4, dont je ne suis pas certain d'avoir encore les cd, ni le Hardware test...et pour la facture, ce n'est même pas sûr que je l'ai encore (il a 6 ans)...et pourtant, je ne pense pas être un arnaqueur.

Par contre, ce qui est certain pour les débusquer, c'est leur réaction face à un éventuel "chipottage"...un vendeur honnête ne s'énervera pas des différentes questions ou discussions sur le prix, et ne sera surtout pas pressé de vendre dans la seconde (en tout cas, pas en posant un ultimatum).


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mars 2010)

Absolument
d'ailleurs moi même pas sûr d'avoir tout bien gardé concernant certains macs, ( achats ou dons)
mais je vends pas donc c'est annexe, j'en ai qui dorment en pré retraite voire retraite de fait ou en attente d'utilisation  geek ( genre reconversion en  serveur ) ou de don


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Mars 2010)

Ici on parle de vendre les CD à 50 euros donc c'est bel une bien une arnaque, pas de chipotage. De plus quand on est soigné on garde les CD d'installation. J'ai toujours mes disquettes des mes vieux Mac et mes CD de mes Macs récents. Maintenant que ce soit un particulier ou une entreprise, si le système n'est pas fourni avec, on n'a jamais dit que c'était une arnaque mais un manque évident de soin concernant le matériel et par conséquent on achète en connaissance de cause (pour ma part j'achète même pas).


----------



## Pamoi (15 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5423379 a dit:
			
		

> pour ma part j'achète même pas.



... sont réputés durs et sans pitié, les gars de Vezoul... ça doit être le climat !!


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Mars 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> ça doit être le climat !!



C'est le bon sens


----------



## drs (15 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5423379 a dit:
			
		

> Ici on parle de vendre les CD à 50 euros donc c'est bel une bien une arnaque, pas de chipotage. De plus quand on est soigné on garde les CD d'installation. J'ai toujours mes disquettes des mes vieux Mac et mes CD de mes Macs récents. Maintenant que ce soit un particulier ou une entreprise, si le système n'est pas fourni avec, on n'a jamais dit que c'était une arnaque mais un manque évident de soin concernant le matériel et par conséquent on achète en connaissance de cause (pour ma part j'achète même pas).



Oui, vendre les cd 50 est une arnaque pure et simple, on est d'accord. Pour le reste, c'est un peu caricatural tu ne trouves pas?
- tu es soigneux, organisé, ordonné: tu as les cd
- tu n'es pas soigneux: tu n'as pas les cd

J'ai quelques ordi pour lesquels je n'ai pas les cd et pourtant, je vais même jusqu'à les ouvrir pour nettoyer l'intérieur!

Donc bon, point d'animosité, mais c'est un peu ce que j'appelle un raccourci foireux 

(pas taper, j'émets juste mon avis et avec un smiley en plus, ce qui signifie que je garde le sourire  )


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Mars 2010)

drs a dit:


> - tu es soigneux, organisé, ordonné: tu as les cd
> - tu n'es pas soigneux: tu n'as pas les cd



En effet. Que le mec me dise qu'il est soigneux, qu'il a souvent nettoyé l'intérieur de son ordinateur n'a aucune valeur à mes yeux. N'importe qui nettoie sont matériel quel qu'il soit s'il compte le vendre. De plus ne pas avoir les cd peut-être parce qu'ils les a pété par inadvertance, qui le dit qu'en voulant nettoyé son matos il n'a pas débranché un périphérique par hasard car peu soigneux. Le nettoyage pour moi c'est le minimum syndical.    

Bref comme je le pense, si on a pas les cds c'est qu'on est peu soigneux à mes yeux vis à vis du matériel. Je ne demande pas la souris d'origine ni le carton avec la notice mais les cds pour moi ça reflète le sérieux avec lequel le matériel a été traité parce que ce sont les CD d'install livré avec, ce n'est donc pas rien. Surtout quand on entend les Apple Fans qui ne comprennent pas qu'on puisse ne pas vouloir de OSX avec son Mac parce qu'on souhaite installé un Linux. Donc pour moi il faut les CDs point barre.    

Maintenant, libre a qui veut d'acheter son Mac comme bon lui semble en connaissance de cause.    

Le seul mac que j'ai acheté d'occasion, j'ai eu le cd d'origine avec, pas le carton et la notice mais le reste y était. Les autres macs que j'ai récupérés sans cd ou disquettes système, je n'ai rien payé et je n'aurais pas versé 1 euro sans ça.


----------



## pickwick (16 Mars 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> l'usb2 est apparu sur les power mac G5
> ( tous les power mac G4 sont  en USB1)
> 
> concernant les autres macs ca varie




erreur mon cher Watson !!
les imac G4 tournesol de 20 pouces ont l'USB2.


----------



## drs (16 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5424284 a dit:
			
		

> En effet. Que le mec me dise qu'il est soigneux, qu'il a souvent nettoyé l'intérieur de son ordinateur n'a aucune valeur à mes yeux. N'importe qui nettoie sont matériel quel qu'il soit s'il compte le vendre. De plus ne pas avoir les cd peut-être parce qu'ils les a pété par inadvertance, qui le dit qu'en voulant nettoyé son matos il n'a pas débranché un périphérique par hasard car peu soigneux. Le nettoyage pour moi c'est le minimum syndical.
> 
> Bref comme je le pense, si on a pas les cds c'est qu'on est peu soigneux à mes yeux vis à vis du matériel. Je ne demande pas la souris d'origine ni le carton avec la notice mais les cds pour moi ça reflète le sérieux avec lequel le matériel a été traité parce que ce sont les CD d'install livré avec, ce n'est donc pas rien. Surtout quand on entend les Apple Fans qui ne comprennent pas qu'on puisse ne pas vouloir de OSX avec son Mac parce qu'on souhaite installé un Linux. Donc pour moi il faut les CDs point barre.
> 
> ...



Mouais, pas d'accord avec toi, mais c'est la vie, on ne peut pas être d'accord sur tout tout le temps


----------



## jerG (20 Mars 2010)

pickwick a dit:


> erreur mon cher Watson !!
> les imac G4 tournesol de 20 pouces ont l'USB2.



Pascalformac a raison, il parle bien des Powermac G4 qui effectivement n'ont jamais été équipés de l'USB2 (même les MDD). Si ton iMac G4 est bien équipé d'un microprocesseur G4 comme les Powermac G4 c'est un iMac (powermac = tour). 
D'ailleurs, en ce qui concerne l'iMac G4 seules les versions 1 et 1,25 GHz lancés à partir de septembre 2003 sont équipées en USB2.


----------



## FRCK (13 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous.
Je reprends ce fil après bien des tergiversations, des déceptions et pas mal d'incompréhension.
Je n'ai toujours rien acheté et j'ai préféré laisser passer du temps pour que le type dont j'ai parlé au début (que personne ne sentait) écoule son stock de G4 (vraiment de ceux qui pouvaient m'intéresser) repandu sur tous les sites où il est possible de refourguer du matos 'informatique d'occase (facile, son adresse s'affichait partout).
Vous (globalement) le trouviez cher. Mais comment ce fait-il que je n'ai jamais trouvé vos prix conseillés sur les forums mac et ici même ?
Il y a contradiction ! pourtant vos indications correspondent avec les cotes du marché de l'occase mais dans les faits, qui en tient compte et qui régule ?
Ainsi, je viens encore de trouver sur un site chez vous recommandé (puis-je le citer ?) ceci : 
G4 733. 128/40 Go/ combo : 320 euros
G4 867. 256/60 Go/ combo : 390 euros
G4 1,25. 256/80 Go/ combo : 450 euros etc.
Qu'est-ce qui coûte ce prix, le peu de mémoire allouée ? le mini dd ? le lecteur ?
Je doute sévère.
L'alimentation de mon G4 (c'est ça qui m'a lâché) coûte 200 euros neuve, d'occase je ne trouve pas.
Je vais finir par en acheter une et l'installer moi-même, ça m'évitera de multiplier dd, lecteur et mémoire et de transférer les contenus de mes deux dd.
J'aurai quand même tenté le coup.
Pouvez-vous me dire, s'il vous plaît, s'il y a une soudure à pratiquer si je retrouve exactement la même alimentation ? 
Merci d'avance.


----------



## jerG (20 Juin 2010)

Pendant longtemps le "Mac" a été considéré comme un ordinateur de luxe  destiné à une bande d'illuminés prêt à payé n'importe quel prix pour  avoir une bécane estampillée d'une pomme... Et la réputation d'avoir une  meilleure cote en occasion fait que beaucoup de vendeurs (pros ou  particuliers), encore aujourd'hui, n'hésitent pas à proposer des  vieilles machines à des prix "collectors". Ça fait penser à des cote de  voitures de collection pour certaine machines.

Pour ce qui est des Powermac G4, j'ai consulté les offres sur  un site de vente aux enchères et on peut trouver des G4 à prix  "raisonnable". Exemple : "PowerMac G4 867 MHz, 512 Mo, 40 Go de DD pour  99  (vendeur pro). Ça me semble plus raisonnable que beaucoup d'autres prix. Bien évidemment il y a beaucoup de prix  déraisonnables, notamment  pour les bi-processeurs (et ne parlons pas des  prix astronomiques demandés pour les PowerMac G5...).

Maintenant il y a toujours le problème sur ce genre de site (et même avec un vendeur "pro"), les CD gris du système sont souvent absents et il est difficile de tester l'ordi avant réception. Si c'est pour pièces ou pour greffer le DD de ton ancien G4 par contre c'est peut-être une solution, d'autant que tu sembles avoir des difficultés à retrouver une alimentation compatible...


----------

